# 17 week old kitten doing his number two in shower ... help



## electronicD (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all

I have two rescued kittens both are litter trained but for some reason the youngest has taken to doing his number two's in the shower!! I do try to remove any number two's from the litter tray as soon as they happen but still the youngest will head towards the shower even after I've told him off etc.

Am kinda close to killing him at this general point in time as twice already this morning I've had to clean up after him.

Any suggestions as to what I can do to stop this behaviour?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Can you not shut the door to where the shower is? Or shut the offending cat in a room with his litter tray etc for a day or two so he gets used to only using his tray.


----------



## electronicD (Feb 1, 2012)

Unfortunately Rose there is no door to my shower as it's a disabled shower and due to living in a smallish flat the kitty tray is in the bathroom so can't really shut Sukie (the youngest kitten) in.


----------



## kititas (Jan 1, 2011)

Some general suggestions to bear in mind. First of all, do you have enough toilets for your two kittens? If you only have one, add at least one more (three is the recommended number for two cats). Secondly, it could be that the other kitten does not like the type of toilet they have (covered, uncovered). 

It could also be that they don't like the type of litter you are using. As your kittens are so young, it would be good to try to use the same litter they were using in the rescue. And most cats prefer high-quality non-scented micro litter. So if you are using something else, it would be good to try that.

You mention that your kitten has done number two twice this morning - this makes it sound like she might have some kind of stomach upset as it is not normal for cats to do it so often. Perhaps some of the foods they are eating does not agree with them? It is fairly common for cats with diarrhea etc to toilet outside their box even though they would not normally do it.

To deter your kittens from using the shower as their toilet, you could try putting some citrus fruit or similar in there. But it is important to check that the toilet situation is ideal first as cats often choose to toilet somewhere else if there is anything wrong with their toilet.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

electronicD said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have two rescued kittens both are litter trained but for some reason the youngest has taken to doing his number two's in the shower!! I do try to remove any number two's from the litter tray as soon as they happen but still the youngest will head towards the shower even after I've told him off etc.
> 
> ...


Leave the shower turned on.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My sister's cat went through a phase of poo-ing in her bath. The vet suggested an obvious answer, leave a small amount of water in the bottom of the bath. 

Can you block the plug and leave a tiny amount of water in there - as he's only a kitten, for safety's sake I would only leave enough to wet his feet, but it would probably discourage him.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> My sister's cat went through a phase of poo-ing in her bath. The vet suggested an obvious answer, leave a small amount of water in the bottom of the bath.
> 
> Can you block the plug and leave a tiny amount of water in there - as he's only a kitten, for safety's sake I would only leave enough to wet his feet, but it would probably discourage him.


My cat Simba occasionally pees and poos in the shower. Apparently they like the smooth cool feeling under-foot. We bunged up the drainage hole in our shower and left some water in the bottom. What did he do? Dropped his toys in the water and in the middle of the night dropped them, soaking wet on my face. Nice!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

electronicD said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have two rescued kittens both are litter trained but for some reason the youngest has taken to doing his number two's in the shower!! I do try to remove any number two's from the litter tray as soon as they happen but still the youngest will head towards the shower even after I've told him off etc.
> 
> ...


I`ll come and give u a quote. I could fit u in some tiime next week.  Fit a second bath and let him use that! lol With a shower attachment, it would be nice and easy to spray clean after use!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Misi said:


> My cat Simba occasionally pees and poos in the shower. Apparently they like the smooth cool feeling under-foot. We bunged up the drainage hole in our shower and left some water in the bottom. What did he do? Dropped his toys in the water and in the middle of the night dropped them, soaking wet on my face. Nice!


I actually LOL when I read this !!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very good advice from kititas, about types of litter, number of trays etc 

And it is true what s/he says -- a kitten would not normally poo twice in one morning unless there is something wrong with his bowel, or the diet is not right for him. What foods are you feeding him?

Cats cannot digest much cereal, and this is what is added to many wet and dry cat foods as a cheap filler. I suggest switching your cats to a grain free diet, preferably all wet food. 

Grain free wet foods such as Natures Menu pouches and James Wellbeloved pouches can be bought from many pet stores, or there is a much wider choice of grain free if you shop online somewhere like Zooplus.

If you want to dramatically reduce the amount of poo your kitten produces, then I suggest going down the route of a raw food diet. Natural Instinct produce ready prepared minces for cats, that are a complete food, i.e. they have the right proportions of meat/offal/bone for the cat's health. They are available in various meats -- chicken, rabbit, venison, game bird, etc, and are delivered to your door frozen. Cheaper to feed than manufactured cat foods as well.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Misi said:


> My cat Simba occasionally pees and poos in the shower. Apparently they like the smooth cool feeling under-foot. We bunged up the drainage hole in our shower and left some water in the bottom. What did he do? Dropped his toys in the water and in the middle of the night dropped them, soaking wet on my face. Nice!


Id like to sympathise with you about that. I didnt think that was at all funny. It must have been horrible for you. Perhaps you could set up a video camera in the bedroom to catch him doing it on film?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Id like to sympathise with you about that. I didnt think that was at all funny. It must have been horrible for you. Perhaps you could set up a video camera in the bedroom to catch him doing it on film?


I would have been happy to accommodate, but to be honest, I just let him get on with it now. At least I can clean the shower easily afterwards, and we have got two. He's a bit fussy with his pantaloons and gets a bit paranoid about getting cat litter in them . Funny though, since he only goes in the shower occasionally... Little blighter!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Misi said:


> I would have been happy to accommodate, but to be honest, I just let him get on with it now. At least I can clean the shower easily afterwards, and we have got two. He's a bit fussy with his pantaloons and gets a bit paranoid about getting cat litter in them . Funny though, since he only goes in the shower occasionally... Little blighter!


Yes I understand. Of course if he had been a she, you would have had to fight to get into the bathroom, especially first thing in the morning!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Yes I understand. Of course if he had been a she, you would have had to fight to get into the bathroom, especially first thing in the morning!


Two loos... no waiting 

Having said that, whenever I go into the bathroom, both cats trail in after me!


----------

